# 2006 Yamaha 2 stroke bad charge coil?



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

I have the same motor. Will it get on a plane? I could be wrong but my experience with coils is they are either good or bad. If you have a good spark I wouldn’t think that would be the culprit. I’d still lean towards the fuel system but timing could be worth looking into.?


----------



## Def (Jan 18, 2021)

Had to replace the carbs so I put in new fuel lines and a fuel filter. Last time I had it in open water it would almost stall when I opened the throttle then run ok as the rpm came up. I really don't think it's a fuel problem.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

I doubt it is the charge coil causing the back fire and running issue. Backfire is usually timing. I would pull the flywheel and inspect the key if backfiring. That said, if your “back fire” is actually a “lean sneeze” you could have a fuel problem er’ an air problem actually. If you are pulling air anywhere behind the carb, it will sneeze at idle. Running in a tub/tank of water, mist a little non flammable liquid around all your mating surfaces and re circ hoses and see if it reacts. If so, you found an air leak.


----------



## Def (Jan 18, 2021)

Ok, you guys know I'm blue skying it. I want to get my motor running before I have to go back up North in 2 weeks. I don't have the tools here to pull the flywheel. I will double check everything on the fuel system. I think my next step is to make sure the timing advance is working properly.


----------



## Def (Jan 18, 2021)

I got the flywheel off by blocking the piston travel with a piece of rope stuffed through the spark plug hole to loosen the nut. I turned the nut just past the end of the threads and tapped it while prying up on the flywheel. 
There is slight discoloration on the charge coil windings. With my meter on 2k oms I got .400 on the light brown wire from the coil to ground. The blue wire from the cdi to ground was .033. 
Dose any one know what the ohm values should be?


----------



## Def (Jan 18, 2021)

Put it back together. Still runs rough and backfires. The only other thing I noticed is the water coming out never gets even Luke warm. I'm going to order a thermostat and see if that helps.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Can you take a video and post it


----------



## Def (Jan 18, 2021)

I will Monday.


----------

